# 2007 Frontier Seat Back Rattle/Squeak



## drexel18 (Nov 15, 2007)

Anyone having this problem on a 2007 Frontier 4 Dr Crew Cab- if no one is sitting in the right front seat, the seat back vibrates and rattles, then starts squeaking on rough roads? Truck is new and under warranty, but dealer is 25 miles away. Have tried repositioning seat a click or two back and still rattles. Seems to be coming from the seat back adjuster area. You can put pressure on the headrest and seat back stops rattling.


----------



## lf82me (Jul 31, 2006)

drexel18 said:


> Anyone having this problem on a 2007 Frontier 4 Dr Crew Cab- if no one is sitting in the right front seat, the seat back vibrates and rattles, then starts squeaking on rough roads? Truck is new and under warranty, but dealer is 25 miles away. Have tried repositioning seat a click or two back and still rattles. Seems to be coming from the seat back adjuster area. You can put pressure on the headrest and seat back stops rattling.


Yep, have the same rattlin'-and-a-squeakin' from the seat(s). My truck though is an 05 CC. Haven't pursued a remedy at all just yet, but it sure does get my attention when the music ain't cranked. 

Keep us informed.:cheers:


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

There is a dealer fix (a TSB). Not sure if it is your issue though. Use your warranty. Z


----------



## drexel18 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Frontier seat back rattle*

Checked with a service advisor at my selling dealer about a TSB for seat back rattle. His reply was "So does mine" and he was not aware of any TSB. So I will go in for my first oil change soon and they will look at it...


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

TSB NTB05-092 as found on nissanhelp. com
Noticed it is for '05/'06s
Keep us updated please. Good Luck, Z


----------



## drexel18 (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks Z..After reading the NSB, I am sure that is where the noise is coming from although mine is a 2007. Makes sense to me.......


----------



## drexel18 (Nov 15, 2007)

Took my 07 Frontier CC into dealer yesterday. Because they had not heard of any fixes for the front passenger seat back ratttle, I left a copy of NTB05-092 on the right front seat. Even though it is for the 05&06 Models, they did the fix and now the seat back is quite as a mouse....
A special thanks to Z for finding the fix for me and my Nissan dealer service dept. for a job well done..
No grease or dirt on the seat and all radio stations reset.


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Glad to hear it all worked out for you and thanks for keeping the forum updated. Enjoy your truck, Z


----------

